# 5 neutered multimammates - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

5 multimammates 
DOB: July 2015

We have 5 male multimammates who are looking to be rehomed. They came in as unwanted pets, and were scrapping when they first arrived, so we had them all castrated and they are now getting on really well.
It would be lovely if they could be rehomed as a family group, but we would consider homes for a trio and a pair.
They are all nice boys, and none have bitten.
We ask for a donation of whatever you can afford.

Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0751 568 4921 
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Rehomed as a group


----------

